# Making orals at home



## Buzzard (Aug 31, 2010)

I've researched a little, but I'm on my phone and googling & etc can be an ass whip. Anyhoo... I'm considering trying my hand at some home brewed orals. 

Anyone have suggestions, tips, tricks, supplies needed? Is capping the way to go? What about suspending in liquid?

Any quality feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 31, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I've researched a little, but I'm on my phone and googling & etc can be an ass whip. Anyhoo... I'm considering trying my hand at some home brewed orals.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions, tips, tricks, supplies needed? Is capping the way to go? What about suspending in liquid?
> 
> Any quality feedback would be greatly appreciated.


 

Most cap their stuff.  You can make a liquid suspension but that tastes like hell.  One way to avoid tasting them is to use fish oil caps, poke a hole in the end of one with a syriinge and needle (18g 1.5") and then let the oil drain onto a spoon.  Take your suspension and then inject it into the empty cap and swallow.  You don't have to taste it that way.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Aug 31, 2010)

if this is your first time then I would do what ever is the easiest to do. As for it tasting like shit.....who cares, you gotta do what you gotta do. if it is that bad that you can not stand it, then go to the store and and in the cake section there is flavours you can get for cooking etc, strawberry etc, that should do the trick (if Im wrong someone tell me).

I mean I used to think alot tasted bad but mind over matter with supps, gear, food, if it taste like shit but its helping you get where you wanna go then taste doesn't mean a damn thing to me.



all the besy brother


----------



## pyes (Aug 31, 2010)

Capping is by far the easiest way to make orals. You do not need solvents, chemicals, grain alcohol, you don't have to cook it or nothing. All you need is your steroid powder, caps, and a filler. I use protein powder for a filler, but you can use almost anything. some use cornstarch as it is close to the same consistancy and weight as raw powder. It helps to have a capping machine ($14) but you do not need one. it is just more work without it. 
*****I use size 00 caps****************************************
1. Take your filler and fill up the long side of a cap... dump that out on your scale to weigh it. (lets say .2g to fill each cap)
2. multiply that number by the number of capsules you want to make. (lets say 50 caps) so, .2g X 50 caps = 10g So you will need 10g total weight to fill 50 caps.
3. I wanted 50mg per cap... so 50 times 50 = 2500mg or 2.5g of raw powder.
So to compensate take 10g - 2.5g = 7.5g of filler needed and 2.5g of steroid to equal my 10 grams...understand?
4. Put all ingredients in a baggy or shaker and mix really good and for a while...

Fill the machine with 00 size caps and pour the powder over it and spread with the spreader thing..... and cap....Or cap by hand with a tiny funnel, or scoop it into your cap but your hands get powdery and you lose alot of product.

Now you have 50 caps @ around 45-50mg per cap!
(if you cap by hand, you may have less capsules as it is hard to determine how much you are packing into each capsule.

I've also heard of people pouring their raws into gatorade (mainly winny), so you probably can go as low tech as you want, as long as you understand the concepts of adding, subtracting, multiplying and dividing to get the dose you want.

NOTE- your calculations may be different depending on your filler weight and your raw powder weight. But this should walk you through the concept.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 31, 2010)

pyes said:


> Capping is by far the easiest way to make orals. You do not need solvents, chemicals, grain alcohol, you don't have to cook it or nothing. All you need is your steroid powder, caps, and a filler. I use protein powder for a filler, but you can use almost anything. some use cornstarch as it is close to the same consistancy and weight as raw powder. It helps to have a capping machine ($14) but you do not need one. it is just more work without it.
> *****I use size 00 caps****************************************
> 1. Take your filler and fill up the long side of a cap... dump that out on your scale to weigh it. (lets say .2g to fill each cap)
> 2. multiply that number by the number of capsules you want to make. (lets say 50 caps) so, .2g X 50 caps = 10g So you will need 10g total weight to fill 50 caps.
> ...


 

Nice write up!


----------



## pyes (Aug 31, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Nice write up!


 
thanx brutha. I learned the hard way with fukkn up winny suspension, and by capping buy hand...LOL


----------



## XYZ (Aug 31, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> if this is your first time then I would do what ever is the easiest to do. *As for it tasting like shit.....who cares, you gotta do what you gotta do.* if it is that bad that you can not stand it, then go to the store and and in the cake section there is flavours you can get for cooking etc, strawberry etc, that should do the trick (if Im wrong someone tell me).
> 
> I mean I used to think alot tasted bad but mind over matter with supps, gear, food, if it taste like shit but its helping you get where you wanna go then taste doesn't mean a damn thing to me.
> 
> ...


 
You've obviously never drank liquid winstrol.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the input... I'm looking into capping machines & scales.

But what if I chose to suspend in a liquid to be taken orally. Say I was wanting to put 1g of powder into 20mL of liquid, creating a mix of 50mg/mL. What liquids are commonly used to keep the compound effective. Is there any type of cooking or eating involved?

I'm googling the hell outta this, but can't find anything helpful.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 31, 2010)

I had some d-bol like 2 years ago called refrovit-b you could actually drink it boy did it taste like shit but it was potent shit.


----------



## pyes (Aug 31, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Thanks for all the input... I'm looking into capping machines & scales.
> 
> But what if I chose to suspend in a liquid to be taken orally. Say I was wanting to put 1g of powder into 20mL of liquid, creating a mix of 50mg/mL. What liquids are commonly used to keep the compound effective. Is there any type of cooking or eating involved?
> 
> I'm googling the hell outta this, but can't find anything helpful.


 
most people use grain alcohol, and I do believe you must heat it.


----------



## 45ACP (Sep 1, 2010)

So are the supplies available to make homebrew Anavar?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 1, 2010)

45ACP said:


> So are the supplies available to make homebrew Anavar?


 
supplies are available to make any aas


----------



## pyes (Sep 2, 2010)

45ACP said:


> So are the supplies available to make homebrew Anavar?


 
Yes



legendkiller85 said:


> supplies are available to make any aas


 
Supplies are available to make any AAS and any AI and PCT. You can make all of these your self.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 2, 2010)

Copied from steroidology:

Liquid suspensions are 99% more accurate than capping oral powder, as cutting orals to cap is very time consuming to be done properly, while the pestel mortar method works well in theory, just the crushing of the powders, changes their desity for capping, and you cant visually look at it to actually see a homogenized mix like you can with a suspension.

Oral suspensions on the other hand dont have this problem for example

you take 5g anavar you mix this with 125ml of everclear, shake hard to get rid of lumps then mix with 375ml of glycerine, add 5ml of cherry extract and your set. Youve just made a 10mg/1ml suspension. Dont like the everclear replace with water, but if you do make sure you keep it in small bottles and use a sterile dropper or syringe to take your doses, with everclear always sterile

Everytime you take a dose you shake vigorously, the thinkness keeps the suspension homogenized for several minutes, so you dont have to worry about it settling before taking a dose.

Another alternative is making a solution instead of a suspension
Solution - powder is totally dissolved the liquid is clear
Suspension - the powder is suspended and visible in the liquid. 

Easier solution take everclear example 500ml , very very cafully heat on stove or even safer in a pot of heated water (so a pot everclear in a pot hot water) Stir 5g powder around till it completely dissolves. You now have a solution of again 10mg/1ml , very strong tasting but with a very little known huge advantage, you can now take your oral sub-lingually, resulting in a much higher body absorption, by partially avoiding the first pass through the liver, what you swallow goes through first pass whats absorbed under the tongue doesnt.

Another alternative is to make an oil solution or suspension

An oil suspension, take a thick oil like virgin olive or cold pressed lin seed oil take 500ml oil to 5g powder blend until homogenized, shake vigorously before use.

Oil solution dissolve powder in BA BB 
so that 5g of powder go into 2.5ml BA 10ml BB, heat and dissolve then add 490ml grapeseed oil, blend and you have an oil solution of oral powder at 10mg/1ml

Personally the everclear/glycerine suspension is easiest, while the everclear solution is probably best if you take it sub lingually, the oil based ones are good for those that avoid alcohol at all costs.

Lastly little known fact, in the USA if caught with AAS pills, each pill constitutes a charge, so that 250 pills=250 charges or counts of steroid possession, while a 500ml bottle with 5 g's of powder is 1 count.... Another wacky law en.....

You can make your concentrations as you wish

you want 100mg/ml?
5g to 50ml total liquid (be that everclear glycerine oil)

50mg/ml 
5g to 100ml

25mg/ml
5g to 200ml

20mg/ml
5g to 250ml

10mg/ml
5g to 500ml


----------

